# Still learning my camera



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Limnophilia aromatica









Pogostemon stellata 'Broad Leaf'









Hygrophila polysperma 'Ceylon'


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

It took me a while to learn my camera, and I'm still learning it LOL

It looks to me like you are using a very high iso (grainy) and are over exposed (blacks are greyed and colors bleached). I am not sure what camera you have so I don't know if you have control over those two things.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

What camera do you have and how many megapixels is it?


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Canon Powershot A70. 3.2 MP
I didn't realize it but the ISO was at 400. Changed it to 100.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Look to see if you can change the exposure (Ev). It is usually displayed as -2...0...2. Normally you are at 0. Most cameras let you change it by 0.5 or 1/3 units. Try taking a few pictures of the same part of the tank (look at your pic 2 where the top crown is bleached ...overexposed) and lower the exposer in incriments.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Some Exif data. This is from the hygro pic.


```
[Image]
Make = Canon
Model = Canon PowerShot A70
Orientation = top/left
X Resolution = 180
Y Resolution = 180
Resolution Unit = inch
Date Time = 2006-01-03 14:16:41
YCbCr Positioning = centered
Exif IFD Pointer = Offset: 196

[Camera]
Exposure Time = 1/30"
F Number = F8
Exif Version = Version 2.2
Date Time Original = 2006-01-03 14:16:41
Date Time Digitized = 2006-01-03 14:16:41
Components Configuration = YCbcr
Compressed Bits Per Pixel = 3
Shutter Speed Value = 4.91 TV
Aperture Value = 6 AV
Exposure Bias Value = -1EV
Max Aperture Value = F4.51
Metering Mode = Pattern
Flash = Flash did not fire, compulsory flash mode
Focal Length = 13.44mm
Maker Note = 574 Byte
User Comment = 
Flashpix Version = Version 1.0
Color Space = sRGB
Exif Image Width = 480
Exif Image Height = 360
Interoperability IFD Pointer = Offset: 1540
Focal Plane X Resolution = 3076.923
Focal Plane Y Resolution = 3076.923
Focal Plane Resolution Unit = inch
Sensing Method = One-chip color area sensor
File Source = DSC
Custom Rendered = Normal process
Exposure Mode = Manual exposure
White Balance = Manual white balance
Digital Zoom Ratio = 1x
Scene Capture Type = Normal
```


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Interesting but thats all greek to me


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Hmmm...

The first part (image) gives me the make of the camera and when the picture was taken, among other things.

The second part (Camera) gives me the camera settings, such as 1/30th of a second shutter speed, F Stop, -1EV, focal length, flash info, etc...

[Image]
Make = Canon
Model = Canon PowerShot A70
...
Date Time = 2006-01-03 14:16:41

[Camera]
Exposure Time = 1/30"
F Number = F8
...
Aperture Value = 6 AV
Exposure Bias Value = -1EV
Max Aperture Value = F4.51
Metering Mode = Pattern
Flash = Flash did not fire, compulsory flash mode
Focal Length = 13.44mm


----------

